# Favorite conversion?



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Ok so, My friend and I are kind of bummed out in the money area so getting our hands on the brutally expensive (to those without money) GW models is difficult. Recently my friend needed a Khorne Lord on a Juggernaught....which is not in our budget of zero. He was tired of having to proxy something else, and while talking about it I happened to look over at my box o' tyranids. I laughed and said, "wouldn't it be great to have him riding a tyranid warrior?"
....
So Now I have built a Khorne Lord riding a brass bug warrior and I'm pretty proud of myself.

Other such stories include a complete home-made honour guard, a Daemon prince made out of a lictor and a minotaur....ect.

Anyone else have any such fun stories?
(Pix soon )


----------



## Sangus Bane (Jun 17, 2009)

Well... I have a dread that tried to commit suicide... He didn't like the paintjob I guess... well neither do I. BUT YOU DON'T SEE ME JUMPING OF OFF STUFF, DO YOU?!?

Anyway... He jumped/fell of the table while playing a game and the power plant fell off... The power plant somehow managed to get invisible (Or it was pulled into the warp, I don't know.) IT had completely disappeared!

Eventually I just used plasticard to fill up the gap. Not really a conversion but the story sort of fits.

I'm looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

Yeah, I think I have a warphole under my couch because everything I drop goes under it. I feel your pain T.T


----------



## oreomaster3 (Mar 13, 2009)

i had immolators and old transformers figurines.
needed exorcists (SoBs tank that is really expensive)
had 0$
took 2 rocket launchers from my toys and got 2 exorcists
:biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Since I have a nice paying job, and I take my time painting stuff and think ahead a lot before I buy stuff, I don't have any problems getting what I want for my army really, so I don't have any 'fun stories' like yours.

My favorite conversion at the moment is still one of my objective markers, it's actually the first real kitbash/conversion I've done.
( http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/gallery/data/555/medium/DSCN0021.JPG )

I'm working on a new really kickass one for my Cannoness though, when she's done, I'll post pics.


----------



## A1i3nz (Apr 1, 2009)

Turned a regular boy, bic pen, some extra green stuff and my friends IG bits into a burna boy!!!! Thats the only real one i have though


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I did a warhammer fantasy troll into an oblit, a block of dark elves into traitor guard, a termie-lord into a daemon prince, and a pen into an earth-shaker (mounted on a basalisk made out of foam) 

I'll pics later if I remeber to.

Oh, and a manticore out of a chimera.


----------



## Broguts (Jul 15, 2009)

this:


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

My two favorite ones. I needed a deffdread for my orks. My friend played nids and I had a few carnifex parts laying around so I looted a carnifex and turned it into my deffdread. 
The next one was I needed an airplane for my army but a forgeworld one was out of range at the time. So I did the next best thing with some left over landraider parts and made a figher bomber out of landraider parts and some plasticard. When I took into the GW store for the tournament one of the staffers took it and was running around the store making jet airplane and machine gun noises for like 20 minutes before I finally got it back.


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

Ah I remember those situations well, particularly when I was in uni! My answer was I got my girlfriend and mate into the game, but instead of doing 40k or fantasy, we played Necromunda. £20-40 worth of models each and you're good to game for the next few years as there is so much fun and variation available in Necromunda! Hell, 40k 4th edition was out at the time and when we later to converted to that we actually missed Necromunda more and went back to playing it! 

So I apologise I have no pictures of any of my favourite conversions but I hope my advice is useful anyway!


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

i want to see pics of the khorne lord riding the tyranid. sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## projectda (May 12, 2008)

this here: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=159288#post159288. though he fell and shattered on me. i still want to make 18 of these guys.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

The Ferocious Beast (Lord) Maggie (T Warrior) and Freak the Mighty



















Also I've been working on this Doomrider for a while.


----------



## Rye (Sep 22, 2009)

When I first began playing with my Guard, I was extremely reluctant to spend money on the more pricey metal models. So, Storm Troopers were out of the question. 

However, I had bought several Battleforces, which meant plenty of bits. I used an Infantry Squad, several Command Squads, heads from tank crew, heavy weapons teams, and even more command squads, and came up with 5 Storm Troopers. (I have 11 today, 3 of which are metal).

Early pic, before I began to refine details and base them:


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Elite inquisitor. 50cal Desert eagle(BP), shotgun and Laspistol(CCW)









Traitor Guard Commander. Carapace BP and Powerfist









Conversions that seemed to work out nicely.


----------



## Crimson_Fist_7 (Nov 28, 2008)

I havent actually done this, but gave my brother an idea to make a looted wagon:

Buy a hammerhedad gunship
Dont glue it to the flying base, but assemble it
Add some ork parts to it
Use a soldering iron to melt parts and make it look orkish (jagged bits, etc)


----------



## Bogg (Mar 2, 2008)

Even if I made this one, several years ago. It is still one of my favorites

*PALANQUIN OF NURGLE*​


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

i have a jungle fighter dying with a knife plunged through his chest and another with a home made tree on his base. ill post picks when i get them back as the squad of them is currently running in australia's golden daemon. got through to regional's WOO!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Awesome conversion Bogg, and good luck to you GoC, I hope you'll get yourself a nice trophy to put on your mantlepiece.

I'm currently working on my new cannoness, and she's promissing to become the best conversion I will have made to date.


----------



## Praxiss (Aug 13, 2009)

I only have 2 real conversions in my army. 

My first is my Warsmith model. As the little warsmith gw makes is a little pokey for me i got a chaos termie lord and mixed in the servo harness form ther direct order techmarine. A nice IW paintjob and it looks sweet. gave him twin lightning claws to really bring the pain.

The other is my IW Shadowsword. It's basically just a p[aint job but on the engine shrine at the back i used a commisar (well, bits of IG crew from a basilisk set) and crucified him on the engine block using razorwire wrapped round the exhaust stacks.


----------



## Skye (Oct 22, 2008)

XD Awesome guys, these are great. So, what do you think of mine?


----------

